# Required Lighting Outlets and Controls



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

First, I'll post the code section then the question.

*210.70(A)(2) Additional Locations*. Additional lighting outlets shall
be installed in accordance with (A)(2)(a), (A)(2)(b), and(A)(2)(c).

(a) At least one wall switch–controlled lighting outlet shall be installed in hallways, stairways, attached garages, and detached garages with electric power.

(b) For dwelling units, attached garages, and detached garages with electric power, at least one wall switch–controlled lighting outlet shall be installed to provide illumination on the exterior side of outdoor entrances or exits with grade level access. A vehicle door in a garage shall not be considered as an outdoor entrance or exit.

(c) Where one or more lighting outlet(s) are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to control the lighting outlet(s) where the stairway between
floor levels has six risers or more.

_Exception to (A)(2)(a), (A)(2)(b), and (A)(2)(c): In hallways, in stairways, and at outdoor entrances, remote,* central*, or automatic control of lighting shall be permitted._

What is "central" control? 

Article 100 has a definition for "remote" control which I think would be the low-voltage push buttons that used to be prominent in "higher-end" homes around this area.

Just wondering if the two are actually one and the same?

Pete (and I don't think I broke the 3 sentence rule... I posted the code section for those without their code books handy)


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think they're talking about web based controllers


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> I think they're talking about web based controllers


I thought about that but the verbiage is the same in the '78 NEC. Al hadn't invented the internet yet had he?:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Well for (B) I think it would pertain to exterior lights, i.e instead of having a switch at every door (like from inside multiple bedroom's with exterior doors) you could have 1 switch in a "central" location like a living room with a sliding door put a central switch there (I doubt it would be a central switch if you put it in a bedroom).
For part (C) I think a "central" location would be ground floor ( or central location to authorized persons) (usually were the main fire alarm system keypad is here) where access is limited to employees and the can turn the lights on with a lock switch and not need a switch on every floor.These are just guesses, the one for residential makes sense the part (C) one could be argued a few ways I think.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> I think they're talking about web based controllers


 
Sounds like it, You can get I phone apps for whole home lighting control systems.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you guys are overthinking it. remote or central could be same thing, or remote could be controlled from somewhere else (other building, bunker, remote control, keyswitch, scada, whatever). central would have meant a central location somewhere else in the building.

just my 02


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*central *could be as simple as a box 'o contactors Pete

as an anecdotal aside, we went toe/toe with an archy who spec'd our prox detection in parking garage stairwells leading to outpatient services

my contention was they's eventually trap some blue haired 'ol lady , because maintenance & bean counters will usually dumb it down to min operation times

so i opted to have the stairwells on 24/7, one leg outta 3-277's bypassing the central control

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> *central *could be as simple as a box 'o contactors Pete
> 
> as an anecdotal aside, we went toe/toe with an archy who spec'd our prox detection in parking garage stairwells leading to outpatient services
> 
> ...


That's what I figured. Lighting contactors.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

My thinking is as in a bar/restaurant where there is a bank of switches at one location to turn all the lights on.


----------

